# 48 hours to stop uganda's gay death penalty



## waruikazi (May 11, 2011)

*In 48 hours*, the Ugandan Parliament may vote on a brutal new law that carries the death penalty for homosexuality. *Thousands of Ugandans could face execution -- just for being gay.*

*We've helped stop this bill before, and we can do it again.* After a massive global outcry last year, Ugandan President Museveni blocked the bill's progress. But political unrest is mounting in Uganda, and religious extremists in Parliament are hoping confusion and violence in the streets will distract the international community from a second push to pass this hate-filled law. We can *show them that the world is still watching*. If we block the vote for two more days until Parliament closes, the bill will expire forever.

We have no time to lose. Almost half a million of us have already joined the call -- let’s get to *one million voices against Uganda's gay death penalty in the next 48 hours* -- click here to take action, then forward this email to everyone:

http://www.avaaz.org/en/uganda_stop_homophobia_petition_2/?vl 

For Frank and thousands of others, *being gay in Uganda is already dangerous* and terrifying. They are regularly harassed and beaten, and just months ago, gay rights activist, David Kato (pictured above), was brutally murdered in his own home. Now LGBT Ugandans are threatened by this draconian law which imposes life imprisonment for people convicted of same-sex relations and the *death penalty for “serial offenders”*. Even NGOs working to prevent the spread of HIV can be imprisoned for “promoting homosexuality” under this hate-filled law. 

Right now, *Uganda is in political turmoil* -- in the wake of the Arab spring, people across the country are taking to the streets, protesting high food and gas prices. President Museveni has responded by violently cracking down on the opposition. *This upheaval has provided religious extremists in Parliament the perfect chance to slip in the shelved anti-gay bill* just days before Parliament closes and all proposed laws are wiped from the books.

*Museveni backed away from this bill last year* after international pressure threatened Uganda's aid and support. With violent protests sweeping the streets, Museveni is more vulnerable than ever. In the next 48 hours, let’s build a massive international outcry in support of respect for human rights, justice and tolerance and against the gay death penalty. Together we can save lives by stopping this bill -- *sign below, then tell friends and family:*

http://www.avaaz.org/en/uganda_stop_homophobia_petition_2/?vl 

Earlier this year, we stood in solidarity with Uganda's equality movement to show that every human life, no matter what creed, nationality or sexual orientation, is equally precious. Our international petition condemning the gay death penalty law was delivered to Parliament – spurring a global news story and enough pressure to block the bill for months. When a tabloid newspaper published 100 names, pictures and addresses, of suspected gays and those identified were threatened, Avaaz supported a legal case against the paper and we won! Our community has funded security for gay rights activists and operational funding for gay rights organizations. Together *we have stood up, time and time again, for Uganda’s gay community -- now they need us more than ever. *

With hope and determination, 

Emma, Iain, Alice, Morgan, Brianna and the rest of the Avaaz team 


SOURCES: 

Ugandan lawmakers hold hearings on anti-gay bill
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article 

Uganda gay activist Kasha Jacqueline Nabagesera hailed
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-13278374 

Pulling Out All the Stops to Push an Antigay Bill
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/14/world/africa/14uganda.html


----------



## kawasakirider (May 11, 2011)

Is this real? Smells like a chain letter.


----------



## waruikazi (May 11, 2011)

Check the surces if you don't beleive it.


----------



## shellfisch (May 11, 2011)

Somehow, I don't think Gordo would post a chain letter


----------



## killimike (May 11, 2011)

The demonization of gays is quite real in many African countries, and is often entwined with a perversion of Western religion. Pentecostalism is huge in many of these countries. 

The hypocrisy factor is through the roof when prosperity gospel preachers who milk poor people just hoping for miracles then decry gays as bringing down their country.


----------



## Kyro (May 11, 2011)

done


----------



## waruikazi (May 11, 2011)

It was sent to me by the Australian Education Union to distribute in my workplace, along with clicking the references it provided and doing a google search i am very confident that this is not a hoax letter.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 11, 2011)

signed!


----------



## Chris1 (May 11, 2011)

geez, freaking people!! 
...signed,.....


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 11, 2011)

Sent mine off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Peter (May 11, 2011)

over 930,000 now


----------



## waruikazi (May 11, 2011)

Was only 850 000ish when i signed an hour ago.


----------



## LizardLady (May 11, 2011)

I was the 945,158th! Utter rubbish what these people think they can get away with! I don't care WHO they are, EVERYONE has a RIGHT TO BE HAPPY!

Hope it works Gordo! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Darlyn (May 11, 2011)

Done


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 11, 2011)

*waits for Jay to come and own this thread*


----------



## waruikazi (May 11, 2011)

Jay can't own this thread!

Cause we're all in this together!


----------



## Torah (May 11, 2011)

done !

and facebooked !

plus i agree with waruikazi , if theyre going to execute homosexuals whats next .


----------



## olivehydra (May 11, 2011)

960 000


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 11, 2011)

executing them for being homosexuals is gay


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

Wow what a ridiculous law, honestly. Discrimination of any kind is stupid and that should be illegal instead of somebody liking someone of the same sex.


----------



## LizardLady (May 11, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> executing them for being homosexuals is gay



:lol:


----------



## monitordude (May 11, 2011)

done


----------



## sookie (May 11, 2011)

DONE.what's next...........fight female circumsion.


----------



## LizardLady (May 11, 2011)

sookie said:


> DONE.what's next...........fight female circumsion.



:lol: Sookie!


----------



## sookie (May 11, 2011)

What?im sorry did i offend?i did not mean too.did consider not posting it but it's a passionate womens right that gets my blood boiling.we fight to save womens lives everday in thios coutry while women in other countries are being 'punished and tortured' in the name of ancient tradition and cultural differences.bah.
Again im sorry to have offened by my post.please forgive.


----------



## GeneticProject (May 11, 2011)

1,041,678 bam another one on board.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

Sookie, you always worry that you've offended people but nobody is offended, how do you think you got 130 likes :lol:


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 11, 2011)

Um what do you want us to do? We can't/won't help with money, we can't vote against it. If we petitioned the UN it would be too late.

As someone said before sounds like a chain letter you want us to pass on.


----------



## shellfisch (May 11, 2011)

Sign the petition. If you choose not to, thats ok.


----------



## LizardLady (May 11, 2011)

sookie said:


> What?im sorry did i offend?i did not mean too.did consider not posting it but it's a passionate womens right that gets my blood boiling.we fight to save womens lives everday in thios coutry while women in other countries are being 'punished and tortured' in the name of ancient tradition and cultural differences.bah.
> Again im sorry to have offened by my post.please forgive.



Oh god no woman, you didn't offend at all! I was just having a giggle at the "What's next" bit! Takes more than that to "offend" me girl!


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 11, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> Um what do you want us to do? We can't/won't help with money, we can't vote against it. If we petitioned the UN it would be too late.


 
I can understand were your coming from, it may not help but we can still try. 
"Evil prospers when good people do nothing" 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killimike (May 11, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> Um what do you want us to do? We can't/won't help with money, we can't vote against it. If we petitioned the UN it would be too late.
> 
> As someone said before sounds like a chain letter you want us to pass on.



Um, sign the petition?  It's nothing like a chain letter. True there is no direct means of action we as individuals can take, but international response played a role in them dropping a proposed law previously.


----------



## waruikazi (May 12, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> Um what do you want us to do? We can't/won't help with money, we can't vote against it. If we petitioned the UN it would be too late.
> 
> As someone said before sounds like a chain letter you want us to pass on.



How old are you? Your post says to me that you're either of dubious IQ or a bit young to read and understand that text. In either case it is probably a moot point for me to try to persuade you to join the petition (which was the request) because, like you said, it is now too late. It wasn't too late when you posted your repsonse, but it is now.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 12, 2011)

My mum thinks its an African scam because they ask for your phone number...


----------



## LizardLady (May 12, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> My mum thinks its an African scam because they ask for your phone number...



You don't have to give it out mate - I didn't!


----------



## waruikazi (May 13, 2011)

Here's a little update on the cause.

*In 24 hours*, the Ugandan Parliament may vote on a brutal new law that carries the death penalty for homosexuality. *Thousands of Ugandans could face execution -- just for being gay.*

*We've helped stop this bill before, and we can do it again.* After a massive global outcry last year, Ugandan President Museveni blocked the bill's progress. But political unrest is mounting in Uganda, and religious extremists in Parliament are hoping confusion and violence in the streets will distract the international community from a second push to pass this hate-filled law. We can *show them that the world is still watching*. If we block the vote for one more day until Parliament closes, the bill will expire forever.

*We have no time to lose. 1.5 million of us have already joined the call -- let’s get to two million voices against Uganda's gay death penalty in the next 24 hours -- click here to take action, then forward this email to everyone:*


----------



## gillsy (May 13, 2011)

This not a hoax, it has been in all the gay newspapers along oxford street.

See I support this but not gay marriage, this is a real human rights issue not some piece of paper that gays should be allowed to have.


----------



## Jeffa (May 13, 2011)

Why does not the UN or even the states do something about putting pressure on the government? Or is that because they are not a nation known for harvesting oil?


----------



## Recharge (May 13, 2011)

gillsy said:


> This not a hoax, it has been in all the gay newspapers along oxford street.
> 
> See I support this but not gay marriage, this is a real human rights issue not some piece of paper that gays should be allowed to have.


 
some piece of paper which gives you legal power of attorney to your partner and their estate? oh right, that means nothing at all, silly me.
(not to mention several other legal rights not currently given to gay couples)
but it's all ok right? you of all people should know and understand these things.

you may not want or need such, but others do, and they should have those equal rights.


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 13, 2011)

Ouch.. a good cause and one worth supporting! Uganda has been opposed to gay sex/marriage for many years as most radical countries the same. Interesting thread and one human rights all over the world plus the "United Nations" will intervene if this is a real threat i'm sure.


----------



## gillsy (May 14, 2011)

Recharge said:


> some piece of paper which gives you legal power of attorney to your partner and their estate? oh right, that means nothing at all, silly me.
> (not to mention several other legal rights not currently given to gay couples)
> but it's all ok right? you of all people should know and understand these things.
> 
> you may not want or need such, but others do, and they should have those equal rights.


 
No Recharge, I never said we shouldn't have the equivilent of marriage, or the rights it intales. I just said I don't believe in gay marriage, never have never will. Marriage by definition and by christian religion of which I am is between a man and a woman. Not two men.

Think what you want, that's my opinion and I'm gay. Stick with civil unions or whatever you want to call them but marriage is between a man and a woman.. Simple definition.


----------



## Recharge (May 14, 2011)

the Christians didn't invented marriage, laws change over time as society evolves.
the definition of marriage it's self has changed since the Christians (and the Australian laws) founded their versions of it.
there is no logical nor rational reason why marriage as a definition or construct should stay the same.
Civil unions still don't hold the same legal strengths nor depths as legal marriage, nor are they even fully legally recognised in some states, so things still have a way to go.

just because you may not want equality (yet), many do and they should have it, it's quite frankly disgraceful that there is still such a gulf in rights allocations simply based on sexuality of couples.

I'm sure you'd be totally horrified if your life partner was in hospital and you had no legal recourse to even see them, or make any decisions on their behalf, and then there's the matter of their estate and end of life wishes, only a couple of states will allow you to adopt (with a much harder time of it I might add), no there's still along way to go and you're severely limited simply due to an (archaic) definition and lack of equality based simply on your sexuality.

you might disagree with the word it's self, but a rose is a rose by any other word, except in Australian law.


----------



## silverback (May 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Here's a little update on the cause.
> 
> *In 24 hours*, the Ugandan Parliament may vote on a brutal new law that carries the death penalty for homosexuality. *Thousands of Ugandans could face execution -- just for being gay.*
> 
> *We've helped stop this bill before, and we can do it again.* After a massive global outcry last year, Ugandan President Museveni blocked the bill's progress. But political unrest is mounting in Uganda, and religious extremists in Parliament are hoping confusion and violence in the streets will distract the international community from a second push to pass this hate-filled law. We can *show them that the world is still watching*. If we block the vote for one more day until Parliament closes, the bill will expire forever.


 
since you alerted us to this matter, i have researched via a lot of media. i have concluded two things : well before the 'petition', the death penalty was removed from the bill, and it was always the case that it was not likely to be passed before parliament closed. there never was a death penalty proposed _just for being gay_. ever.

subsequently, both conclusions i made, proved correct. i am astounded that the petition request contains "If we block the vote for one more day until Parliament closes" insinuating that this petition was being tabled in the parliament of uganda.

is the cause really about, for want of a better word, homophobia, rather than the death penalty for the crime of homosexuality? the 'crime' of homosexuality was proposed to carry a prison sentence, not the death penalty as purported.

my view is that if someone pleads their case to entice me to support their cause, they should be honest, not dramatise the possibilities. i am sure that a lot of folk now believe that they have helped stop the execution of gays in uganda, which by all reputable accounts, was never going to happen.


----------



## waruikazi (May 15, 2011)

silverback said:


> since you alerted us to this matter, i have researched via a lot of media. i have concluded two things : well before the 'petition', the death penalty was removed from the bill, and it was always the case that it was not likely to be passed before parliament closed. there never was a death penalty proposed _just for being gay_. ever.
> 
> subsequently, both conclusions i made, proved correct. i am astounded that the petition request contains "If we block the vote for one more day until Parliament closes" insinuating that this petition was being tabled in the parliament of uganda.
> 
> ...



Whether Ugandan politicians are proposing a law that allows for people who are not heterosexual to be exectuted or a law that says all gay people in Uganda must wear a purple tunic really isn't the point. This is about discrimination, discrimination is not ok in any form. 

You are right, the clause allowing for execution was removed. But from what i can see it was not removed 'long before the petition' infact from what i can read it was removed during the petitioni. Either way, don't see that as the point. The bill is/was calling for gay people to be thrown into jail for a long time. I can't do much about what Uganda does, but i did what i could. Which honestly wasn't that hard.


----------

